# CT principles



## مهدي الزعيم (21 أكتوبر 2006)

اليكم المرفق التالي (نوع pdf)عن مبادئ الـCT


----------



## kmor11 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ مهدي الزعيم .

تحية طيبة .

استمتع جدأ لمواضيعك الشّيقة اللهم زد وبارك .

جزاك الله الف خير في الشهر الكريم.


البغدادي


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## alaa_husien (5 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسه الطب (5 نوفمبر 2006)

thank u very much
eng.Alice


----------



## eng2006 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

very good
Eng. Ebaa


----------



## aboabaad (7 نوفمبر 2006)

رااااااااااااااائع 
شكرا جزيلا 
ماهو اسم الكتاب المأخوذ منه هذا الفصل؟


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (16 فبراير 2007)

موضوع مهم وعاشت الايادي على هذه المشاركة الحلوة بانتظار المزيد
م.مهند


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (22 مارس 2007)

مرحبا ...بس اذا ممكن اطلب صيانه جهاز Ct الدوريه و الصيانه الوقائيه و الاعطال الممكن حصولها وكيفيه معالجه الاعطال..واذا ممكن كمان باسرع وقت ممكن


وشكرا..


----------



## زهرة القمر (13 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم يام.مهدي الزعيم
مبدع والله وموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
شكرا الك ونتظر اكثر منك يامبدع
وطبعا ماشاءالله عليك عرفتني راسا وظنك بمحله 
زهرة القمر


----------



## amod (13 أبريل 2007)

عوتنا دوما بانك مميز
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## fdyassd (7 مايو 2007)

thanks very much


----------



## leo237 (8 مايو 2007)

thanxxxxxxx alotttttttt


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

ya gamed teslamly


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (16 يونيو 2009)

نعم يا زعيم هذا عهدي مع مواضيعك دوما شيقة , مفيدة, ذكية جزاك الله بكرمة وزادك بسطة في العلم "شكرا لك"


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالحميد الشحي (24 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## فداء (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ودصادق (22 أكتوبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaanx


----------



## mohll (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور ع المجهود الطيب


----------



## مهموم اليمن (5 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ونتمنى المزيد 
عبد الله


----------



## عباس اللامي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت وبوركت جهودك نتمنى دوام الموفقية لك والمزيد من التألق


----------



## jihan_452 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thnx


----------



## ليدي لين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وبانتظار مزيدك


----------

